# Ft. Lauderdale



## zopilote (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm going to be traveling from Virginia to Ft. Lauderdale this weekend for my daughter's wedding. I'll be riding Amtrak down there and I was thinking of packing a fishing pole. Any action on the piers or in the inlets this time of year?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Do not have any first hand reports zopilote but I don't see why you should'nt be able to get into some Bluefish, Drum , Flounder or Redfish somewhere there. 

Good Luck and have a safe trip.


----------



## Scubaguy62 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Broward County Piers*

Hello everyone!

I was surprised to see how similar this board is to ScubaBoard.com, so I kept my screen name as it is there.

Anyway, pier fishing in Ft. Lauderdale...there is none. The only pier in Fort Lauderdale is the Commercial Pier, and it's been condemned by the USCG; it's not due to reopen until April of this year, and that's a big if. However, in Dania, Pompano, or Deerfield, there are piers. Haven't fish the Dania Beach pier, but I hear that it's uncomfortable to access and very, very high. 

I usually fish the Pompano Pier, and this last weekend was my first time fishing the Deerfield Beach Pier. It leaves a lot to be desired, IMHO, only that the bottom is mostly sand, as opposed to Pompano where there is a reef and some rocks, so you're not likely to loose tackle at Deerfield. OTOH, the parking is limited, quite expensive, and there is no bait & tackle available at Deerfield. 

As far as what's caught, at Pompano you can catch almost every type of reef fish, sharks (please throw them back  ..they keep our ocean's ecosystem in balance), Permits, Pompanos, Makckerels, and some Blues. At Deerfield, it's mostly Mackerels now, as the blues appear to have moved up the coast. 

Good luck!

Rick


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

Nice post rick!

Welcome,

jerry


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks for the great info and first hand expieriances there Scubaguy62.
Welcome to P&S


----------

